# Self-family portrait, strobist style



## Deadeye008 (Sep 20, 2008)

Shot this out on Antelope Island using a tripod for the camera and one Canon 430EX, camera right at 1/16 power, shot through an umbrella.


----------



## DRATOM (Sep 20, 2008)

I think you have done a nice job, and I like the effects you did.  How did you get your son to wave at the camera with no one there?


----------



## Deadeye008 (Sep 20, 2008)

DRATOM said:


> I think you have done a nice job, and I like the effects you did. How did you get your son to wave at the camera with no one there?


 
Funny you mention that. He has this thing for squirrels...so we were telling him to look and wave at the squirrel on the camera and he actually did it.  Even though there was no squirrel!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 20, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice shot!


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice family photo Justin!  What an amazing sunset.  But man, that's a huge image at 1280 px.  

NJ


----------



## Deadeye008 (Sep 20, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> Nice family photo Justin! What an amazing sunset. But man, that's a huge image at 1280 px.
> 
> NJ


 
Yeah, I tried it in a smaller size but it just didn't do the picture justice...


----------



## Michaelaw (Sep 21, 2008)

Great portrait well done!!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 21, 2008)

im not a fan of the intensity of the flash on the sand in front of you guys. for me you guys contrast with the sunset a bit too much. and the lighting on the sand does not attract me. it also casts some shadows behind you. 

i had to off set all the compliments you were getting lol


----------



## Applefanboy (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice shot.  The flash would have looked nice with a 1/4 or 1/2 CTO gel to make it look more sunset-y.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think it's a very nice family portrait.  Well done.


----------



## bigalbest (Sep 21, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## durden (Sep 22, 2008)

wow that's a cool shot.


----------



## Doug (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice Portrait.


----------



## zendianah (Sep 23, 2008)

i love it!!!


----------



## DragonHeart (Sep 24, 2008)

I think this is a great shot.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## mystical_fire1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## sertac (Sep 28, 2008)

Great !! I like it
www.sps-bronze.com


----------



## mannella (Sep 28, 2008)

Great shot


----------

